# Villa Rica, GA - "Lisa," F, 9 y/o - URGENT!



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

Someone just posted this ad on Craigslist. Dear God (or whomever you believe in), please someone <span style="color: #FF0000">*HELP*</span> this girl! Gidget would have a fit, or I would get her! Economy, job or not, there is NO excuse for this poor old gal to be in this condition. 

http://atlanta.craigslist.org/wat/pet/1514663143.html

[email protected] 

** Villa Rica is west of Atlanta, Georgia **

Due to unemployment, the horrible economy and so on, we are being forced to move cross country in mid January and we are unable to take our 9 year old Spayed Female Black n Tan German Shepherd with us due to rental property pet "size" restrictions of our new home. Not to mention, being unemployed we can no longer afford the proper vet care for her 

She (Lisa) is a beautiful dog, *healthy for her age*, with a very sweet disposition, great with children, was raised with our young children, and now grandchildren, as well as befriended just about every child in the neighborhood as well as the other residents of the subdivision. 

She is getting up in years and needs a big area to run around in. She is/was house trained, and due to her age, I will admit has an occasional accident as she is an outdoor dog during the day, but has always been an indoor dog at night. 

As with every great shepherd she sleeps right at the front door at night "guarding her people" 

We want to find a good loving local home for her before we leave 

Thanks and God Bless 




















*<span style="color: #FF0000">ETA: I will gladly help transport this girl and help someone with some medical bills and FOOD.</span>*


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

*Re: Villa Rica, GA - F, 9 y/o - dear God someone help!*

Poor old girl, looks like they can't afford to feed her or brush her.


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: Villa Rica, GA - F, 9 y/o - dear God someone help!*

how sad


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

*Re: Villa Rica, GA - F, 9 y/o - dear God someone help!*








The dog looks bad physically, but you can see her spirit- it's broken. 

I hope she gets help soon!


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: Villa Rica, GA - F, 9 y/o - dear God someone help!*

Things like this make me want to seriously hurt people. Poor dog. Hope there is some help for her so she can have a nice Christmas with someone who wil love her.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: Villa Rica, GA - F, 9 y/o - dear God someone help!*

"healthy for her age"

What?


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: Villa Rica, GA - F, 9 y/o - dear God someone help!*

This just makes me want to vomit. How delusional this idiot is to look at this dog and not see whats wrong with her....


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

*Re: Villa Rica, GA - F, 9 y/o - dear God someone help!*



> Quote:Things like this make me want to seriously hurt people


Thank you Southern Thistle for the offer. I know it would help anyone who will take her. I am stunned at her condition. These people do not deserve to breathe the same air she does.


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

*Re: Villa Rica, GA - F, 9 y/o - dear God someone help!*

If someone can help me get her to Mesquite Tx, I'll take her. Anyone for an underground railroad?

Jelpy


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: Villa Rica, GA - F, 9 y/o - dear God someone help!*

If I EVER let my dog(s) get in such horrible condition I would shoot myself before anyone else had the chance!


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: Villa Rica, GA - F, 9 y/o - dear God someone help!*

Unfortunately...the "loving" Craigslist community of Atlanta would rather see a dog suffer than help it, and her ad has been flagged. I got an e-mail out to the owner before the ad was flagged, but it's up to the owner to contact me now.


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Villa Rica, GA - F, 9 y/o - dear God someone help!*

This is sickening. Please let us know what you find out Shel. I am sure there are alot of people here who want to help. God bless you girl-hopefully help is coming for you very soon.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: Villa Rica, GA - F, 9 y/o - dear God someone help!*

Do we have someone on board that is willing to make contact with this person? We need to establish communication with them in case the post gets flagged.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: Villa Rica, GA - F, 9 y/o - dear God someone help!*



> Originally Posted By: SouthernThistleUnfortunately...the "loving" Craigslist community of Atlanta would rather see a dog suffer than help it, and her ad has been flagged. I got an e-mail out to the owner before the ad was flagged, but it's up to the owner to contact me now.


Darn that happened fast...thank you so much for getting that email out there...good thinking. Please keep us informed. 

Do we have anyone locally to poss. get the dog IF we can find someplace for her to go?


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: Villa Rica, GA - F, 9 y/o - dear God someone help!*

That poor girl!
I would go without food before my dog goes without food.
I hope someone can help.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: Villa Rica, GA - F, 9 y/o - dear God someone help!*

Its not flagged as of now


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

*Re: Villa Rica, GA - F, 9 y/o - dear God someone help!*



> Originally Posted By: ZissoIf I EVER let my dog(s) get in such horrible condition I would shoot myself before anyone else had the chance!


Shoot me now then...my girl looked like that (except with less fur) when she was diagnosed with lymphoma (we had been treating her for a skin infection as culture results showed infection but it turned out to be secondary.)


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

*Re: Villa Rica, GA - F, 9 y/o - dear God someone help!*

It shows the posting was deleted.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: Villa Rica, GA - F, 9 y/o - dear God someone help!*

This is so horribly sad!
I'm not familiar with craigslist...you can't email once the ad is deleted?


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: Villa Rica, GA - F, 9 y/o - dear God someone help!*

did they forget to feed there beloeved dog??


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: Villa Rica, GA - F, 9 y/o - dear God someone help!*

I'm so glad you got an email out quick! Good thinking! 

Please let us know if they contact you...I hope we can help her!


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: Villa Rica, GA - F, 9 y/o - dear God someone help!*

Wow. Yes, keep us posted. I will help from my end. Just let me know.


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: Villa Rica, GA - F, 9 y/o - dear God someone help!*

Still haven't heard anything back from the owners. 

I sent a quick e-mail, "Please send me your e-mail address or a phone number to call you. We can get this Shepherd a new home TONIGHT." (As my Vet was willing to board her at no charge overnight)


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Villa Rica, GA - F, 9 y/o - dear God someone help!*

Good thinking Shel-please let us all know if you hear anything. I guess now we pray for safety for this sweet girl or at the very least you hear something from the poster.


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

*Re: Villa Rica, GA - F, 9 y/o - dear God someone help!*

OMG!!! Can you post an ad on Craigslist saying you want to adopt Lisa? Maybe she will read it and contact you.

Prayers for this poor dog!!


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: Villa Rica, GA - F, 9 y/o - dear God someone help!*

There have been several persons who posted ads wanting the owner to contact them about adopting the dog, and the CL community keeps flagging them.







Still no word this morning, and my e-mail didn't bounce back when I sent it.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: Villa Rica, GA - F, 9 y/o - dear God someone help!*



> Originally Posted By: Chicagocanine
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: ZissoIf I EVER let my dog(s) get in such horrible condition I would shoot myself before anyone else had the chance!
> ...


I am so sorry...I didn't mean to offend..I was going on the assumption that this poor baby had been neglected on purpose, which I should not have been so quick to speak this way...my apologies.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: Villa Rica, GA - F, 9 y/o - dear God someone help!*

Zisso responded this way...because the OP says the dog is "healthy"....not...my dog has such and such illness....and seems totally oblivious to the obvious horrible condition the dog is in. Zisso said..."If I ever LET my dog get in such horrible condition" We don't "LET" our dogs get cancer or other illnesses. They happen...and we as caring owners...do our best and help them to the best of our ability. If this dog has cancer...or another issue...it doesn't seem to be noticed by the owner....which is disturbing. If any of our dogs started to look this way...we would be concerned.


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

*Re: Villa Rica, GA - F, 9 y/o - dear God someone help!*

Many responses on Atl. CL and offers of help, but as far as I know the OP of the ad has not responded to anyone including me.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: Villa Rica, GA - F, 9 y/o - dear God someone help!*

Thank you Myamom...I do so hope this poor baby gets the help needed to have a Happy Holiday! Hope to hear something positive on her soon!


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: Villa Rica, GA - F, 9 y/o - dear God someone help!*

Several persons sent an e-mail to the poster of the ad, but as far as I can tell - no one has received a response from the poster, and no one's e-mails were returned (aka the poster received e-mails before the community flagged their ad which would result in "bounced" e-mails.)

I know that there was some hooplah regarding the condition of the dog and the "shoot me now" comment, but this owner has had this dog for several years. The dog didn't just appear in this condition overnight, and it sure as heck is not "healthy." I don't know what exactly is going on with the girl - maybe allergies? internal issues, etc. causing her coat to look the way it does or cause her to lose weight, but my Vet told me she would reduce any costs associated with her treatment (and diagnosis) if I could get the owner to give her to someone who could properly care for her.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: Villa Rica, GA - F, 9 y/o - dear God someone help!*

Thanks for your help with this one SouthernThistle. Its too bad this person has not responded.


----------

